# Big Deer



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

My buddies deer, he got it in Indiana


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh no...not this deer again?????????


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Why do you say that, is my buddie messin with me he sent me the picture Sunday.


----------



## kevsworld (Nov 30, 2007)

that guy gets around...


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

He's not amish by any chance is he? lol!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Brian - that is the Schumaker (spelling?) buck killed with an X-bow in Ohio last season. For some reason this buck has been floating all over the place with a bunch of different stories attached to it.

OR, is that my 07 archery season deer?


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Thanx guys all this time I thought my friend was my hero, do any of you have the picture of the other deer.


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

it could be its twin


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

He didn't happen to also catch a catfish with a basketball in it's mouth did he?  
Here are a couple other posts on that deer.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=83264
http://www.wqbe.com/morningairshow/bigbuck.html


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

WOW I realy feel like a tool this whole time thinking my buddie got him a big deer. Thanks for the input and pics.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

This is hilarious...this deer was killed last year and it is still the topic of discussion.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

lol this thread delivers


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

It's the deer that keeps on giving.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

And giving,,,,and giving,,,,and giving................................


----------

